# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Modernización de regadíos: ¿Un mal negocio para la naturaleza y la sociedad?

## Jonasino

> Las obras para ahorrar agua en la agricultura de regadío, las llamadas modernizaciones, no han servido en realidad para reducir el consumo de este escaso recurso, pese a haber recibido miles de millones de euros de fondos públicos con este fin. Así lo revela el informe Un mal negocio para la naturaleza y la sociedad presentado por WWF, en el que se recogen las conclusiones de 10 años de trabajo de la organización y el análisis en profundidad de ocho casos de estudio de proyectos representativos. Aunque las administraciones no han evaluado los resultados de las pasadas modernizaciones, ya están planificadas nuevas inversiones con financiación europea. WWF reclama que se realice un seguimiento estricto de los nuevos proyectos, que asegure que realmente se ahorra agua y que esta se destina a mejorar el estado de ríos, acuíferos y humedales, para beneficio del conjunto de la sociedad.
> 
> La escasez de agua es un problema recurrente en España, un país mediterráneo donde dos tercios del agua consumida se dedican a fines agrícolas. Con el objetivo declarado de mejorar la eficiencia de la agricultura de regadío para ahorrar agua, desde el año 2000 las administraciones públicas han invertido más de 2.900 millones de euros cofinanciados con fondos europeos para el desarrollo rural- en las llamadas modernizaciones de regadíos. La modernización de un regadío consiste en medidas como la eliminación de fugas en las conducciones, la sustitución de canales y acequias por tuberías bajo tierra o la sustitución del tradicional riego por gravedad por métodos como la aspersión o el goteo.
> 
>     La mayor eficiencia de los sistemas de riego no ha servido para dar más agua a ríos y acuíferos
> 
> WWF ha pedido en muchas ocasiones a las administraciones, sin éxito, los detalles sobre estas actuaciones a las que se han destinado una ingente cantidad de fondos públicos. De hecho, tras quejas de WWF, el Defensor del Pueblo ha calificado esta falta de transparencia e información como obscurantismo abusivo. Ante la falta de respuesta, WWF ha elaborado un informe, titulado Modernización de regadíos: un mal negocio para la naturaleza y la sociedad, en el que se recogen 10 años de experiencia de la organización, una revisión de la bibliografía científica existente realizada por expertos de la Universidad de Zaragoza y el análisis en profundidad de ocho modernizaciones de las que existen más datos. La conclusión es contundente: estas obras no sólo no han servido para ahorrar agua, el principal argumento esgrimido en muchas modernizaciones, sino que han supuesto un aumento del consumo de este recurso. En concreto, en los 8 casos de estudio el aumento ha sido de entre un 4 y un 42%.
> 
> La mayor eficiencia de los sistemas de riego no ha servido para dar más agua a ríos y acuíferos, que en España se encuentran en general en mal estado y sobreexplotados, sino para intensificar la producción: dobles cosechas, mayor densidad de las plantaciones, aumento de la superficie regada, o el cambio hacia cultivos más rentables pero que consumen más agua (como maíz o cítricos). 
> ...




Fuente:http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...eza-y-sociedad

----------

termopar (18-mar-2015),Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------

